# This may be a bit old, but...



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 10, 2011)

I am planning on getting Heart Gold. But I don't know which starter to pick. It's so godamned hard choosing. I like Chikorita, but I prefer water types. On the other hand, Totodile looks creepy. And there's Cyndaquil, but I want a Growlithe on my team. I can have help?


----------



## Spatz (Oct 11, 2011)

...*wince*

A thread for starter advice? Really...just pick one go into it, if you don't like the starter restart, little problems....

I'm sorry, but I cannot help in any way.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 11, 2011)

I always plan my whole team out before playing, and then make alterations as necessary. You don't *have* to use your starter — I usually don't in GSC/HGSS.


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 11, 2011)

Chikorita: In a region strangly devoided of good grass pokemon ('cept Tanglegrowth), this is defentatly the best grass pre national dex. Chikorita kinndoff the "Hard" Mode in this game, Youll suffer for using her, but you can reap the rewards later.

Cyndaquil: In a region strangley devoided of good fire pokemon ('Cept for a few) Cyndaquil/Typhlosion is easily the best fire, if not the best pokemon pre national dex. Cyndaquil's the "Easy" mode of this game, because once he evolves, all hell breaks loose. (And if you like Arcanine and Cyndaquil, why not use both? There's no penalty for using 2 fires)

Totodile: In a region strangly NOT devoided of any waters (AKA a lot of water types), totodile kinda ranks middle-high in terms of water pokemon avalible. He's the "Medium" in the game, and to be honest, Starmie and Gyrados wins anyday


----------



## Spatz (Oct 11, 2011)

K now I seem to feel like posting, uh, helpfully here.

Chikorita: This one is a little hard to use, the first two to four gyms makes it hard to get far, but the ability to abuse powders as well as throw around either attack (plus later availability to Outrage) allows the potential Meganium quite useful, even against Lance (if it weren't for: Charizard/Fire Blast/Blizzard)

Cyndaquil: Almost coasts through the first twi gyms, but gets stopped hard by Whiteney's Miltank (MACHOP HERE). Despite all this and it's wonderful Spec Atk, its pool is low, and more oriented towards Physical, something the flaming mammal can't do all too well.

Totadile: There is honestly nothing that stops this in the pre-league run, not even Clair (Ice Fang wrecks everything! Plus Dragon claw availability). Beasting the physical capabilities, and availability to a good move-pool, this gator will make a mess of it's opponents. And waterfall can actually be used...


As mentioned you don't have to use the starter, but it's often fun to. That's all, goodbye. Period.


----------

